# How many of you work full time jobs?



## ChrisHasHashis (Jun 17, 2013)

Because I work part time and I can barely make it.

Is it possible for us to go on disability or would they laugh at us like usual?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

More importantly, you should not be feeling so bad that you feel compelled to ask this question. In my opinion, you are not getting proper treatment.

How long have you been dealing with Hashi's? What is your current treatment plan?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> More importantly, you should not be feeling so bad that you feel compelled to ask this question. In my opinion, you are not getting proper treatment.
> 
> How long have you been dealing with Hashi's? What is your current treatment plan?


Agreed. 

And, remember this is a very individual process. So whether or not I or anyone else has a full time job is irrelevant.

Why don't you post some lab results with a treatment plan and we can be more helpful?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, you must be feeling terrible. If you have lab results, please post them. It will help get a picture of what may be going on, or not, with you.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I have one word of advise if you are planning to pursue any sort of disability, especially if it includes the SSA: _lawyer_. I learned this the hard way.

Generally, you pursue disability this way:
1) Short-term disability (if your work has it, or you pay for it yourself)
2) Long-term disability (also, if you work has it, or you pay for it yourself)
3) SSDI

SSDI doesn't look only at the technical lingo and diagnosis, but also how you are _functionally_ having trouble in day-to-day activities. Be aware that first-time claims are generally rejected. My hunch is they do this to discourage folks and give potential fraudsters more hoops to jump through. After that initial filing, you have several potential appeals, if needed, followed by a hearing at SSA, if needed. Your claim could be approved by short-term and long-term disability insurance, but ultimately denied by SSDI. The claims examiners at SSDI have zero-to-little medical knowledge, and some are better than others. It's a roll of the dice and lots of bureaucratic red tape. This is why having a lawyer on your side is to your benefit -- they know what needs to be done.

Regardless, if you are struggling now and just thinking about disability, then be sure to document everything. Doctor's appointments, addresses, dates, phone calls, medication changes, copies of labs and tests, and so forth. If anything, it will serve as a reference for you. (Trust me, it all starts to blend together after a while.)


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

I really sympathize. I work full time, and recently my health has declined so badly that I briefly considered disability. Then the thought of taking disability made me sad, so I decided I'd rather just keep fighting to figure out exactly what was making me feel so awful. I'm still currently trying to figure it out! 
Maybe if you post labs and what you've tried, people here can help!  You're definitely not alone. 

Maggie


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a newly diagnosed hashi/hypo patient. I work 45 hours a week but I have a sedentary job. Have you thought of a desk job? Not sure what you do now, but sitting takes less energy. I will admit though the fatigue even with that kind of a job still can wear you down. Sometimes I have to drink coffee to get by, It's not good, but it's not a daily thing either. That so far is how I have kept going. I haven't started meds yet as they were just called in today. I am going to try it over the weekend to see how I react to them.

Hang in there, try to find something lighter to do but don't give up! :hugs:


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am currently working 2 jobs, 2 children, running a house hold ect....

I recently applied for disability so i could cut my work load:
I have Hashis, Addisons disease, Arthritis, suffer migraines (on beta blockers) and get alot of fainting dizzy spells.

I got declined, said i could walk without aid so i didnt 'fit' into the disabled bracket. Dont get me wrong, i dont WANT to be classed as disabled but it would help so much if i could get just a little help!! I am in the UK and they are very strict... yet i know people who get disability for dislexia (not saying thats not a reason, just that they can walk better than me, as that was their reply) It sux, only word for it!

Sorry for the 'downer' post, i hope u feel better soon, or u get the help u need... just wanted to share my story.


----------

